# Not sure what to think about this, But Saudi National was rushed out of the country.



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I am not sure what to think about this but it is a fact that a Saudi National was deported immediately after being caught at the Boston Bomb site and even some in Congress asked for information from DHS.






I am wondering if this man has diplomatic Immunity. Has anyone ever seen the government move so fast. Even if you overstay your visa or commit any crime you are not put on a plane in a few days to your homeland.

Top diplomatic officers have full immunity, as do their deputies and families. That means ambassadors can commit just about any crime-from jaywalking to murder-and still be immune from prosecution. They can't be arrested or forced to testify in court.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

So you are insinuating that this Saudi National had something to do with the bombings? Or is it more likely he was just a local spectator and was moved for his own security?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

PrepperThyAngus said:


> So you are insinuating that this Saudi National had something to do with the bombings? Or is it more likely he was just a local spectator and was moved for his own security?


Something just doesn't pass the smell test.

http://mediamatters.org/video/2013/04/18/hannity-and-emerson-double-down-on-debunked-sau/193697


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

A). He was the first or a first person of interest, and injured in the bombing. He was cleared according to media outlets.

B). Even though cleared he was found to have connections to terrorist interest, but of course no details, and hence his deportation was demanded and planned immediately. 

And finally I have never heard of any strong ties between the radical Islamist in Saud vs those in Chechnya ...FYI


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

What the deal with Moochelle visiting him in the hospital?


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Same thing happened the day after 9/11 ... OBL family members that were in the states were the only civilian aircraft allowed to take off to get them back to Saudi Arabia for their own protection.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Jardude said:


> What the deal with Moochelle visiting him in the hospital?


It's called an APOLOGY ROFL!


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I really like how we send people with connection to terrorist interest back out of the country, some they came keep come back! Boy we are really bright!


----------



## 5Runner (Jan 1, 2013)

Do you think anything from Glen Beck's mouth is anything other than sensationalism? That guy is an entertainer...nothing more. About as useful as Snoop Dog or Tom Cruise. A whore for his ratings.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

5Runner said:


> Do you think anything from Glen Beck's mouth is anything other than sensationalism? That guy is an entertainer...nothing more. About as useful as Snoop Dog or Tom Cruise. A whore for his ratings.


But is he lying, or do you know something we don't. Tell us the whole truth so we can be smart too.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

5Runner said:


> Do you think anything from Glen Beck's mouth is anything other than sensationalism? That guy is an entertainer...nothing more. About as useful as Snoop Dog or Tom Cruise. A whore for his ratings.


Yeah, he should aspire to be like our pres and tell us nothing but the truth! :grin:


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

I've listened to him off n on for several yrs. N he has an impressive track record. I do believe that our gov., especially now, has their own agenda n pots on john q public if we don't like it. We don't kno what's going on with international politics, only what they want to tell u n 1/2 the time that's squewed or an outright lie. 
We r told the Saudis r our friends... Believe that n I have a bridge ill sell u!!
I believe this n with all these "diplomates" having ttl imunity we can't do sh*#@ anyway.
Get them out of the country fast n try to save face n a potential incident, to hell with justice or the john q's personal safety... 
I'd love to c the U.N. out of the USA n take the diplomats with them.
I'm so tired of this political correctness n what its done to "our" rights
Sorry... Did a slight rage n rant but u get the idea. Thnks 4 listening


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

srpumpkin said:


> I've listened to him off n on for several yrs. N he has an impressive track record. I do believe that our gov., especially now, has their own agenda n pots on john q public if we don't like it. We don't kno what's going on with international politics, only what they want to tell u n 1/2 the time that's squewed or an outright lie.
> We r told the Saudis r our friends... Believe that n I have a bridge ill sell u!!
> I believe this n with all these "diplomates" having ttl imunity we can't do sh*#@ anyway.
> Get them out of the country fast n try to save face n a potential incident, to hell with justice or the john q's personal safety...
> ...


Can we get a translation in English ?


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

5Runner said:


> Do you think anything from Glen Beck's mouth is anything other than sensationalism?


Yes.

GB has been spot on on way to many issues to ignore him.

Run along with the rest of your flock now.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

It sure makes you wonder.. Right after the [email protected] the media said there was an arrest. Then right after the feds come on and say there was no arrest. At that same time there was a [email protected] scare at the Boston court house and they made everyone including the media evacuate. After that we hear there was a Saudi National that was a person of interest. Then they say they are going to deport him for national security reasons but he is not a part of the attack...Even congressman were asking Napolatano and she denied it.. I know if it turns out to be like the OBL family being flown out in the middle of the night right after 9/11. I would start demanding resignations from our senior officials and seek to impeach Osama, I mean Nobama!!
Something doesn't smell right to me.. Even the MSM wont talk about it... Maybe it is just me but I believe something MUCH larger is goin on here boys and girls..
On a side note.. How did you like how they shut an entire city down and had National Guard,Military and even Contractors everywhere.. All for ONE 19 year old punk...
Somethin else that made me wonder. They used homemade [email protected]@@es at the marathon but during the chase they were throwing "military grade" stuff out of the vehicle.. HUH... Why didn't they use the good stuff at the marathon???


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

It was quite a show. I wonder which ANTI AMERICAN will star in the movie? There probably half way done with the movie, just waiting to see how the government wants it to end!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

The RUSSIANS!! even warned us about the older brother in 2011!!! When the Russians warn you something is up, you might want to dig a little you would think...He spent 6 months there and comes home and the Russians call and say "hey you might want to check this guy out" nudge nudge wink wink... What the hell is wrong with our government anymore??? We have foreign nationals that get a free pass but grandma gets frisked at the airport....They say they don't want to "profile". I say PROFILE AWAY!!!!!!!!!! I haven't seen grandma or little Johnny commit and attacks anywhere yet!! Just wait though, the next thing you will hear about down the road is some old white lady [email protected]@g something up.. Why can't people see what the hell is going on???


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

GB has been spot on with a whole lot of things. Yes he is an entertainer, yes he sensationalizes......That being said I would trust his word over an MSM outlet and our government. I hope he has got some good information and it is more than a bunch of hype. I have a feeling that we will not be disappointed on this one.....Something is just slightly off with the whole Saudi thing.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

This Country always panders to the Saudis. And that is bound to continue.

They buy boatloads of military items, let us use their land for air bases and massing troops for Middle East wars, sell us oil, buy our technology, support the dollar as the reserve currency, and have huge financial investments here in the USA.

No conspiracy theory needed - money talks, and we do a lot of business with Saudi Arabia.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I've never been much of a conspiracy theorist.. It's just when I see or hear certain things. I like to know for sure what happened... Case in point.The morning of 9/11 I remember hearing they were scrambling f-16's to intercept the jet that "crashed" in Pa.. There was also a farmer that said he saw a projectile headed for the jet before it "crashed. Then you hear about the people on board being heros trying to save it.. Personally, I believe we shot it down. I actually think it was the right decision. I just wish the government would stop lying to us about things.. Sure, there are things the public doesn't need to know about. I am a former Marine. I am all for keeping certain things classified. But come on, our government it flushing this country right down the toilet!!!! And we are friggin lettin it happen!!!! We have become way to soft. Don't spank your kids, don't say something that might offend someone and you better not be for "assault weapons" or you are the enemy.. I am in Georgia for a few more weeks till we move to Montana. It is open carry here as long as you have a concealed weapons permit (don't ask I am still dumbfounded). But I carry open and you wouldn't believe the looks I get sometimes.. Quite often actually. People ask why I carry a gun. Then I tell them BECAUSE I CAN!!!!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I just got done watching that on the blaze. I have to see this. Obama did meet with Saudis recently and there was some chatter between the embassies.


----------



## Tripper52 (Dec 8, 2012)

5Runner said:


> Do you think anything from Glen Beck's mouth is anything other than sensationalism? That guy is an entertainer...nothing more. About as useful as Snoop Dog or Tom Cruise. A whore for his ratings.











Tripper


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Tripper52 said:


> View attachment 1903
> 
> 
> Tripper


I understand your thought here, but I disagree to the extent you are trying to portray it.

Glenn is not all sensationalism.

half or more is on the money IMO.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

This is getting good he already got Janet Napolitano to back track on TV. Now the latest from today.
PHOTO: New evidence on Saudi national, Glenn reads cover of event file on radio ? Glenn Beck


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree this is getting good......he also said he has the email addresses of the individuals that amended the file then tried to delete the amended file and the original. Cant wait for that information to be released. This whole thing stinks....just like Benghazi and Fast and Furious.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

shadownmss said:


> I agree this is getting good......he also said he has the email addresses of the individuals that amended the file then tried to delete the amended file and the original. Cant wait for that information to be released. This whole thing stinks....just like Benghazi and Fast and Furious.


I believe there are some in government that are getting fed up with this corrupt administration and are starting to let out information not only to GB but some members of congress are getting information and calling the administration out on it, I wonder if Hillary Clinton didn't see the writing on the wall and that is why she stepped down as much as I dislike her she is no dummy.


----------

